# Cost of flying with board in a board bag



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No extra cost, as long as you don't exceed the airline's weight limit per bag, or how many bags they allow.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Check your airline's luggage allowances. Most charge $15 for the first bag and $25 for the second. (Each way.) 3rd or 4th bag rates jump considerably. Most airlines don't hold snowboard / ski bags to the size restrictions, just to the 50# weight restriction. 

I just got back from a trip. To keep on the cheap, I packed light with my board and all my clothes in just my board bag so I could get away with 1 bag for the whole trip. (Didn't feel it was worth another $25 x 2 just to haul more clothes around in a 2nd bag.) I took my boots in my backpack as free carry-on. If you have a separate boot bag, I believe you can check a board / ski bag and a boot bag in as a single piece of luggage, however. 

Make sure to leave a little room in your bag(s) for shopping finds on the return flight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

AAA said:


> Check your airline's luggage allowances. Most charge $15 for the first bag and $25 for the second. (Each way.) 3rd or 4th bag rates jump considerably. Most airlines don't hold snowboard / ski bags to the size restrictions, just to the 50# weight restriction.
> 
> I just got back from a trip. To keep on the cheap, I packed light with my board and all my clothes in just my board bag so I could get away with 1 bag for the whole trip. (Didn't feel it was worth another $25 x 2 just to haul more clothes around in a 2nd bag.) I took my boots in my backpack as free carry-on. If you have a separate boot bag, I believe you can check a board / ski bag and a boot bag in as a single piece of luggage, however.
> 
> Make sure to leave a little room in your bag(s) for shopping finds on the return flight.


This happened to me, $40 each way for luggage. I was flying Northwest, but I hear most airlines are charging for luggage now. I'm pretty sure Southwest doesn't charge, but you should check ahead of time to be sure.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

When I was in Indy and flew out west, they didn't charge anything extra. They just considered it over-sized so I had to pick pick it up at a different place. Or I WOULD have if they hadn't lost it.

Losing someone's board when they are paying $1k for a snowboarding vacation = priceless. 

I think it varies from airline to airline. Probably worth calling to make sure.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

AAA said:


> Check your airline's luggage allowances. Most charge $15 for the first bag and $25 for the second. (Each way.) 3rd or 4th bag rates jump considerably. Most airlines don't hold snowboard / ski bags to the size restrictions, just to the 50# weight restriction.
> 
> I just got back from a trip. To keep on the cheap, I packed light with my board and all my clothes in just my board bag so I could get away with 1 bag for the whole trip. (Didn't feel it was worth another $25 x 2 just to haul more clothes around in a 2nd bag.) I took my boots in my backpack as free carry-on. If you have a separate boot bag, I believe you can check a board / ski bag and a boot bag in as a single piece of luggage, however.
> 
> Make sure to leave a little room in your bag(s) for shopping finds on the return flight.



This is right on the money.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Varies from airline to airline.

If it's really outlandish, just consider sending your crap to the hotel before you fly out so it'll be waiting for you when you get there.


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

I just flew Southwest Airlines and checked two bags, a snowboard bag and a soft bag. Both less than 40 lbs. No extra fees at all and both bags were waiting for me at the baggage claim. 

I believe Southwest is one of the few airlines that are not charging, unless it's oversize. However, they will charge for a third checked bag or oversize bags. Definition of over size? "Maximum weight is 50 pounds and maximum size is 62 inches (length + width + height)" I think they "give" a little on the 62" figure.

Good Riding


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

+1.

Southwest is the ONLY airline doing anything right these days. They bought all their gas before last summer's oil clusterfuck, they've never laid off any workers (to my knowledge), great on-time record, and never needed government aid. The only time they haven't managed to turn a profit since 1991 was late last year (when the oil clusterfuck imploded).

Of course, now that I've said that, half their fleet will fall out of the sky later today. :laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ya fly southwest if you can. just dont take american or united. they are about $100 for over size/weight bags (each way)


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

T.J. said:


> ya fly southwest if you can. just dont take american or united. they are about $100 for over size/weight bags (each way)


I don't think that's right if you're saying it's $100 each way for snowboard bags. They have special exemptions for luggage, and snowboard bags are counted as 1 piece of checked luggage. They realize skiing/snowboarding is big business and let these travel on their airlines without excessive fees. Here is the excerpt from United.

U.S./Canada special items
TThe following information regarding special checked baggage items applies only to travel within the U.S., Canada and U.S. territories on United. All fees shown below are in U.S. dollars and are for one-way travel only, unless otherwise specified. For information on international travel, visit the International special items page.

Special items fall into three categories:

* Checked bag equivalent - treated as checked bags and included in your baggage allowance or checked as excess baggage
* Standard-sized - items charged a handling fee
* Large-sized - items charged a handling fee

Exceptionally bulky or fragile items will not be accepted as checked baggage. These items may ride in a passenger seat in the cabin provided that a ticket has been purchased for the item and specific seating conditions have been met
Standard-sized
examples Large-sized
examples 
Checked bag equivalent
examples 

• Archery equipment
• Backpack
• Bowling equipment
• Fishing equipment
• Golf equipment
• Hockey equipment
• Musical instruments
• Skateboard
• Snow and water skiing equipment
• Snowboarding equipment


• Bicycle
• Pet in kennel (small or medium)
• Luge board/surfboard/
wakeboard
• Scuba equipment
• Vaulting poles
• Hang gliding equipment
• Kayak
• Pet in kennel (large)
• Windsurfing sailboard

Snowboarding equipment

Allowance/requirements
1 snowboard bag, plus
1 boot bag containing boots and bindings only, are allowed in place of one checked bag.

If additional snowboarding equipment is checked, each piece will count as a standard-sized special item, and the associated fee(s) will apply.


Maximum weight/size
If combined weight of snowboard bag and boot bag exceeds 50 pounds (23 kg) an overweight fee applies.

Other information
Boot bag must be separate from the snowboard bag.

Snowboard acceptable length range = 53-72 inches (135-184cm).

Funny thing is, Delta charges like $300 for surfboards. 


Flying to PC in 3 weeks and will pack snowboard bag full of riding gear/clothes. Also will take a backpack and large carry-on. So I only have to check in one bag total.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> When I was in Indy and flew out west, they didn't charge anything extra. They just considered it over-sized so I had to pick pick it up at a different place. Or I WOULD have if they hadn't lost it.
> 
> Losing someone's board when they are paying $1k for a snowboarding vacation = priceless.
> 
> I think it varies from airline to airline. Probably worth calling to make sure.


That sucks!


----------

